# Komie invasion (Krav Maga)



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Watched this chap the other day on a fitness channel. I'm sure I wasn't supposed to laugh. I'm sure this Krav Maga is useful if needed and you know how to execute the moves. But this Komie bloke just seemed like a joke. And his helpers looked just as useless. Especially this skinny bird called Pandora.

Does Krav Maga actually work because what I was seeing looked like a waste of time!!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

The real Krav Maga that the Israeli military use no doubt does but same as Karate back in the 80's everyone's an expert lol.

I've seen the program your on about, it's a joke


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Krav Maga is designed for real life situations, so for ultimate defense, street fight etc. Krav Maga is about as good as you're going to get. Starting it pretty soon, the guy who teaches it down here is only 1 of 2 instructors in Europe who are qualified to teach the Israeli military.


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

Has some nice finishing moves, but the style lacks footwork for my liking


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

So is this Komie H on tv a bona fide instructor? I must live in sleepy hollow and led a sheltered life because I've never seen/ come across having a knife or gun shoved in my face. What he's showing people looks very limp wristed and useless in a real life situation. I love the fact he uses people in his demonstrations who are half his size. Would love to see him demonstrate with someone bigger than him for a more realistic scenario.

So I take it this Israeli version is the real McKoy then? Not this Mickey Mouse tv b ollox I saw?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

scottish676 said:


> The real Krav Maga that the Israeli military use no doubt does but same as Karate back in the 80's everyone's an expert lol.
> 
> I've seen the program your on about, it's a joke


I know what you mean about everyone being an expert back in the 80's. There seemed to be karate schools everywhere. Had 3 in the little town where I used to live. My dad did karate back in the 60's. His instructor refused to teach under 16's and females. Said they didn't have a killer instinct. I've seen kids under 16 with black belts. Absolute joke!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope it bloody works, I'm starting classes in it tomorrow!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully when u turn up your instructor isn't that bloke off the tv. I saw a bloke on the Internet doing Krav Maga. He looked a proper hard c••t. And what he was demonstrating had those attacking him flying through the air and landing in crumpled heaps looking like sacks of potatoes. Looks a very good discipline when done/taught properly.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I hope it bloody works, I'm starting classes in it tomorrow!


Let us know how you get on mate, been interested in Krav Maga myself for a while now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Let us know how you get on mate, been interested in Krav Maga myself for a while now.


Will do mate.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Do it mate well worth it. @C.Hill You're colchester aren't you? I used to go to sd martial arts down at East gates a few years back to do it. Good place, unfortunately life got too busy and. I stopped. Used to love it though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Let us know how you get on mate, been interested in Krav Maga myself for a while now.


I really enjoyed it mate. I haven't got any martial arts experience, so don't really have anything to compare it with, but seemed really good to me. Not really about competing. Very practical.Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Easyyyy Tiger!!!...Lots of BIG talk here....

Im ALWAYS open for a good critique, so please tell me where you improvements could be made.

Please note the following.

It is an instructional show. EVERYTHING you see when executed correctly, works, 100%.

Im not looking to give it the large...its not my persona, so thats why I dont want to come across as a "PROPPER HARD C**T"....That would defeat the purpose.

Its for mainstream broadcast and its all about the clear, concise facilitation of instruction whilst attempting to keep it engaging.

If I was unclear in anything, please let me know. If you feel ANYTHING was unrealistic. Let me know.

As for real Israeli Krav Maga and those that teach it...these are the guys that taught me, assessed and validated me.

The first three are Israeli experts and lastly is based in London and highest ranked in UK....Have a look at there faces...very unassuming you'll find...Thats why I would encourage you to see their clips online also.

Eyal Yanilov

Amnon Darsa

Tamir Gilad

Marcos Lall

(The ORIGINAL KravMaga was under the banner of IKMF, which is where I got my accreditation some time ago...By the Israeli's)

*Lastly....Doing techniques on bigger guys..LOL...*

*
*The first pilots were filmed at Genesis Gym were I train. We just hosted Londons Strongest man btw....If you dont know this gym, you better get to know.

I used my Mate Dave "BullDog Beattie as my demo partner...If you dont know who he is, then you probably dont even lift!

If you have ANY doubts, drop into Genesis, bring a camera, ask for a demo and I'll give you some footage.

Komie.H


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Komie said:


> Easyyyy Tiger!!!...Lots of BIG talk here....
> 
> Im ALWAYS open for a good critique, so please tell me where you improvements could be made.
> 
> ...


Mate, I've recently started Krav training. Really enjoying it, and looking to squeeze in an extra session a week. The problem is I live in the midlands and work in London. My gym only runs one class a week, so was thinking of staying later in London one night a week after work to see if I could get one in that way. Could you recommend a school, or particular organisation I should search for on google? Cheers in advance.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

I would stay away from martial arts that maximize your potential to kill/main someone... Think Nick Cage's bar fight at the start of Con Air... Krav Maja is obviously hyped up because it's 'Israeli' and people like to think their Mossad operatives.

Also you don't want to turn into the martial arts version of 'Doug the Head'.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Mate, I've recently started Krav training. Really enjoying it, and looking to squeeze in an extra session a week. The problem is I live in the midlands and work in London. My gym only runs one class a week, so was thinking of staying later in London one night a week after work to see if I could get one in that way. Could you recommend a school, or particular organisation I should search for on google? Cheers in advance.


Alright dude, where in the East Mids do you do your Krab Maga? Notts, Derbys, Lincs? None of the above lol.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Alright dude, where in the East Mids do you do your Krab Maga? Notts, Derbys, Lincs? None of the above lol.


None of the above! I train in market Harborough. The blokes who run the classes are part of a school (is that the word?  . ) in Leicester


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> None of the above! I train in market Harborough. The blokes who run the classes are part of a school (is that the word?  . ) in Leicester


Haha sorry for excluding Leics! I was too lazy to use Google, but I'm Notts way, so seems I may have to now to look for a krav maga nearer me. Cheers though mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

frenchpress said:


> I would stay away from martial arts that maximize your potential to kill/main someone... Think Nick Cage's bar fight at the start of Con Air... Krav Maja is obviously hyped up because it's 'Israeli' and people like to think their Mossad operatives.
> 
> Also you don't want to turn into the martial arts version of 'Doug the Head'.


Lol. I don't want to be a Mossad operative! I like Krav because it seems to be based as near as possible in real life situations and the moves utilise what a lot of your instinctive reactions would be. It's a great workout too.


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Patsy... No, thats not what KM would look like.

Roy is a great practitioner, however, that video was 20% KM at the most, the rest is as the tittle said. Jiu Jitus (albeit Israeli)....

Im still waiting to hear why Im allegedly a joke and someone to tell me where the show went wrong....


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Komie said:


> Patsy... No, thats not what KM would look like.
> 
> Roy is a great practitioner, however, that video was 20% KM at the most, the rest is as the tittle said. Jiu Jitus (albeit Israeli)....
> 
> Im still waiting to hear why Im allegedly a joke and someone to tell me where the show went wrong....


TBH mate i attended one or maybe 2 classes in Essex and was really intrigued but at the time was still doing Taekwondo so didnt have time but still none the less it still kept me interested to this day


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Hello mate..

For London, look here.

http://www.londonkravmaga.com

Theyre good and wont fleece you. You can pay as you go. Tell them I said hi!



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Mate, I've recently started Krav training. Really enjoying it, and looking to squeeze in an extra session a week. The problem is I live in the midlands and work in London. My gym only runs one class a week, so was thinking of staying later in London one night a week after work to see if I could get one in that way. Could you recommend a school, or particular organisation I should search for on google? Cheers in advance.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


>


pmsl :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

jon-kent said:


>


I dont get it?


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

in my opinion it doesnt work in real life .


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Komie said:


> Easyyyy Tiger!!!...Lots of BIG talk here....
> 
> Im ALWAYS open for a good critique, so please tell me where you improvements could be made.
> 
> ...


Dave's a big ass dude!

I've seen you round Genesis mate.


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Little Simon...

I've known Dave for around 15yrs... He used to be MUCH BIGGER!. . AND thankfully calmer. He threw a door at my head once as I showed him up in front of his Power lifting mates.

.

Noxchi. Validate your opinion please. I'd like to learn something that works. What do you suggest?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Keysi (kfm)....... its good enough for Batman :lol:


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Komie said:


> Noxchi. Validate your opinion please. I'd like to learn something that works. What do you suggest?


in a real fight you wont need many of these martial movements shown in krav maga or wing tzun etc . Things you need to know is how to punch and kick , the simplest way . Wrestling is other effective method .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^But Krav teaches all those things


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Noxchi..The foundation of KM is striking. The creator of the system was a champion boxer and wrestler. .Their are no fancy moves. You must be thinking of something else. If you watch my series you will find that I always suggest hybrid training with Thai Boxing and BJJ. Im on record being interviewed saying this to Jonathan Buffong when talking about his book Warrior's of the cage.

And ever tried punching / kicking your way out of a knife attack, baseball bat swing, headlock or choke? It happens and this works. Its combat field tested to work.

It

Pause. Evaluate & then reply in the absence of ego.

.


----------



## sOur (Aug 25, 2008)

i was interested in krav till i found the only available local training was once fortnightly and 50 a session. Wouldn't mind finding somewhere that would teach this


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Respect

This is just my opinion , this style of martial arts cant stop a hard puncher , fights dont last long like in the movies , everything ends up in 5 seconds , no need so much movement .


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

If that is really you Komie then l for one bloody love watching the show that runs regularly on the active channel.

It's part of my bucket list for me to be walking down the street one day and see the entire squad of Liverpool F.C to try and take your personal possessions from you 

If you could save a little something extra for that [email protected] Chris Moyles as well then that would be sound.

Why people are choosing to criticise KM is frankly beyond me. Would a secret service as renowned as Mossad really waste their time developing, practicing, honing the techniques if they were then found to be of no use for people of all sizes to be able to use when faced with someone far taller/heavier and more physically intimidating than themselves.

From what l can see on the show that runs on the telly, the type of KM instructed to your average member of the public is not designed to help angry 19 year olds beat the living $hite out of others but for people who are perhaps of a small frame/suffer from lack of confidence in their current abilitys to defend themselves in what can be pretty dangerous places amongst inner citys where muggings and attacks happen regularly by thugs looking for supposed easy targets.

If KM enables someone to flatten a scumbag/bully who's trying to rob someone of their hard earned possessions then it will have done it's job in everyday society.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Noxchi said:


> Respect
> 
> This is just my opinion , this style of martial arts cant stop a hard puncher , fights dont last long like in the movies , everything ends up in 5 seconds , no need so much movement .


You do know that KM is used by many special forces and special operations units around the world as well as many people working in the close protection industry, which are all real world situations?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I do Krav and I love it, it's quite basic moves but effective at the same time, it's not supposed to be about fancy moves or footwork cos in a real life situation all that would probably go out the window. The aim is to disarm an attacker as quickly as possible so you can escape/run away (based on me being female and attacked at random by a guy) my instructor says to me "you don't have to be faster than him if he's got a bust knee cap"


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool as **** guy called out komie then gets put in his place lol komies show is pritty cool if you ask me


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This is more like my class because the focus is not on the actual act of fighting it's about getting your attacker off you whilst checking for an escape and getting away quickly.

Skip the first minute and 15 seconds to show techniques.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> So is this Komie H on tv a bona fide instructor? I must live in sleepy hollow and led a sheltered life because I've never seen/ come across having a knife or gun shoved in my face. What he's showing people looks very limp wristed and useless in a real life situation. I love the fact he uses people in his demonstrations who are half his size. Would love to see him demonstrate with someone bigger than him for a more realistic scenario.
> 
> So I take it this Israeli version is the real McKoy then? Not this Mickey Mouse tv b ollox I saw?


You should offer to be his sparring partner since you called him out


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

OK...Just got in from a mega session at the gym, hit refresh and BOOOOM!!!!!

Loving the replies!!!

DonnyDog, Yes mate....This is me (Komie. H, lol) Join my FB page bro, always some good banter and clips! https://www.facebook.com/groups/301123654543/

Thank you so much for the kind and encouraging words! Should you wish to see the episodes online, goto: www.komieinvasion.com/tv (and Ive made sure its free)

ZackAmin.....Pricless, nuff said mate! :rockon:

Beefdinner....Yep...Those guys look slick as hell! However, theres noooo way in hell I could do that on TV. Yes it would look great, but would only appeal to a very small group of people. You'll find that the show is 90% defensive... Only a handful of people I know of that have that much self control when training.

Just a hedz up. KM does NOT have sparring. It has SLOW FIGHTING. Moves are supposed to be at 30% speed with minimal contact as groin/throat/eyes etc are all targets.

HOWEVER...... any KM practitioner worth their salt spars as often as possible in as many disciplines as possible...My Fav is MMA & Muay Thai. I goto Thailand for a month every year.

Heres 2 clips that you would not have seen...Not everything gets to terrestrial TV.






and an instructional...Made for the layman, (I only do advanced stuff in seminars and groups)


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

dammm....just wrote a very thorough reply and been told it needs to be checked by moderators!?

Anyway I can back track and find what I just posted in case it needs editing ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Komie said:


> dammm....just wrote a very thorough reply and been told it needs to be checked by moderators!?
> 
> Anyway I can back track and find what I just posted in case it needs editing ?


It'll come through very soon just due to you being a new member with little posts, @Milky


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Cheers Zack!!!!!

I gave a link to my FB group and a couple of clips you wont see on TV. Not sure what you can/cant post here.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Komie said:


> Cheers Zack!!!!!
> 
> I gave a link to my FB group and a couple of clips you wont see on TV. Not sure what you can/cant post here.


Yeah should be fine mate, aslong as your not advertising your services ( even tho some do anyway and get away with it) I'll check back when its been approved, if it really is you cool show ,used to catch it and shredded diesels show to


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Thank you buddy!!!!

Yes mate....indeed is me...type in "ab conditioning kamyad" into youtube (that was the last of a 10 set routine btw)

you'll see what I was like when I was reeel skinny..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

People learning to defend themselves is never a bad thing ! but as long as the teachers are decent and not just knobs making money by teaching women how to kick someone in the bollox lol.

Krav Maga seems to be a newish sort of fad way to lose weight and have fun at the moment (for women who dont fancy pole dancing lessons i suppose lol).

Theres so many krav clubs and they cant all be good well known instructors like this Komie guy ! so it does make me wonder how many people have copped a baseball bat round the head expecting to catch it and throw the guy around lol.

Reminds me of this !


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> People learning to defend themselves is never a bad thing ! but as long as the teachers are decent and not just knobs making money by teaching women how to kick someone in the bollox lol.
> 
> Krav Maga seems to be a newish sort of fad way to lose weight and have fun at the moment (for women who dont fancy pole dancing lessons i suppose lol).
> 
> ...


I've noticed a massive increase in the Commando Krav Maga courses which I think is what you're describing. I'm sure I read somewhere that you can do a two week CKM instructor course with no previous martial arts experience. It seems to be based more for general fitness than actual self defence. I may be wrong though. @Komie, what's your thoughts on CKM?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I've noticed a massive increase in the Commando Krav Maga courses which I think is what you're describing. I'm sure I read somewhere that you can do a two week CKM instructor course with no previous martial arts experience. It seems to be based more for general fitness than actual self defence. I may be wrong though. @Komie, what's your thoughts on CKM?


Yeah thats it mate ! My mrs is always coming home saying "so and so girl has just started a 6 week krav maga course" lol.

I always picture them strolling over to some pi$$ head holding a bottle and going "go on then punk go for it !" Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> People learning to defend themselves is never a bad thing ! but as long as the teachers are decent and not just knobs making money by teaching women how to kick someone in the bollox lol.
> 
> *Krav Maga seems to be a newish sort of fad way to lose weight and have fun at the moment (for women who dont fancy pole dancing lessons i suppose lol).*
> 
> ...


Apparently it's become really popular with women because the main female character in the Crossfire books (similar to 50 shades) does Krav Maga.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Komie , watched your video , not bad , success in krav maga . I started with taekwondo at a child age , after a long period started to aikido , after wing tzun , boxing and finally turned to kickboxing , still going with kickboxing ...

are you persian ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently it's become really popular with women because the main female character in the Crossfire books (similar to 50 shades) does Krav Maga.


Ah i see ! Never heard of them books ! The mrs read 50 and said they were sh1t lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah thats it mate ! My mrs is always coming home saying "so and so girl has just started a 6 week krav maga course" lol.
> 
> I always picture them strolling over to some pi$$ head holding a bottle and going "go on then punk go for it !" Lol


Yeah I had an old friend get in touch with me over Facebook because he had heard that I do CP. He had no previous martial arts experience and we'd lost touch for a few years and started asking if me and my team were interested in doing some CKM courses. I'd never heard of it at the time and asked him about it where he then told me he was a level 1 (I think) instructor in it. I was a little shocked that in the few years that we had lost touch that he had gone from no martial arts experience to instructor and thats when he told me about the boot camp instructor courses. I'm not sure if it's still the same but from what I can see it might be. Just seems like a mums version of KM aimed at the general fitness masses based on true KM, but as I said before, I could be wrong!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Yeah I had an old friend get in touch with me over Facebook because he had heard that I do CP. He had no previous martial arts experience and we'd lost touch for a few years and started asking if me and my team were interested in doing some CKM courses. I'd never heard of it at the time and asked him about it where he then told me he was a level 1 (I think) instructor in it. I was a little shocked that in the few years that we had lost touch that he had gone from no martial arts experience to instructor and thats when he told me about the boot camp instructor courses. I'm not sure if it's still the same but from what I can see it might be. Just seems like a mums version of KM aimed at the general fitness masses based on true KM, but as I said before, I could be wrong!


Ive just had a quick google and the top link to me was a place that do bootcamps lol. They also do a level 3 CP course thats 18 days ! And it even covers gun shot wounds haha.

Im now worried incase a chav walks up to me with a rolled up newspaper and disarms my slush puppy from me h34r:


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Would love to answer and reply, however, my previous post still hasnt come through yet and Im not a big fan of writing to myself!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Ive just had a quick google and the top link to me was a place that do bootcamps lol. They also do a level 3 CP course thats 18 days ! And it even covers gun shot wounds haha.
> 
> Im now worried incase a chav walks up to me with a rolled up newspaper and disarms my slush puppy from me h34r:


Was that the British Krav Maga Association?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Was that the British Krav Maga Association?


Yeah think so mate


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah think so mate


I think, that's normal KM. Although their CP course is only 18 days and funnily enough they talk about cheap courses then price theirs at £1,600. It also looks like you don't get a First Aid at Work qualification which means you won't qualify to be licensed! Couldn't comment on their KM though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

At the risk of sounding ignorant, what's CKM?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

From the foregoing posts id say commando krav maga


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Imo all martial arts have strengths and weaknesses. As soon as you turn fighting into a procedure you make it predictable to a degree snd the best exponents then have to learn several systems and be able to move between each one to regain fluidity and unpredictability. I think its funny when my martial art is the best convos appear.

So much tv bullsh1t has martial arts actual combat usefulness blown way out of proportion too....I mean against a bullet? Lol


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

im of the opinion its worth studying a few styles and taking the best bits of them. I studied tkd, kick boxing, boxing, karate and aikido and think they all have their strengths and weaknesses, imo boxing is superior for hand work and tkd for the kicks, throw in muay tai elbows and knees and a not of ground work and you have all the bases covered


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Imo all martial arts have strengths and weaknesses. As soon as you turn fighting into a procedure you make it predictable to a degree snd the best exponents then have to learn several systems and be able to move between each one to regain fluidity and unpredictability. I think its funny when my martial art is the best convos appear.
> 
> So much tv bullsh1t has martial arts actual combat usefulness blown way out of proportion too....I mean against a bullet? Lol


The krav training I've been doing does exactly that. It incorporates boxing, wresting, Brazilian ju jitsu amongst other stuff. It focusesore on reactions than procedures. You do practise flow drills but I don't think anyone's under the illusion that if you ended up in a row you'd go through a flow drill


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The krav training I've been doing does exactly that. It incorporates boxing, wresting, Brazilian ju jitsu amongst other stuff. It focusesore on reactions than procedures. You do practise flow drills but I don't think anyone's under the illusion that if you ended up in a row you'd go through a flow drill


99.99% of fights (street fights) are against untrained mugs so ANY kind of formal training (expecially wjere it involves sparring) will have you thinking and practising fighting puts you well above those kinds of situations - though a hard naturally gifted brawler is always a hard fight

Bruce Lee (someone had to mention him lol) - developed Jeet Kun Do after studying loads of systems starting with Wang Chung Kung Foo because he knew that fluidity and a massive repetoir of movements made for a more effective fighter.

In the heat of the moment - I found that even in moderately trained people - it all goes out the window to a few punches and a grapple fairly swiftly and excetionally well trained fighters are very rare on the streets

As for taking a knife off someone etc - picking up a chair to them and then running outweighs about 15 years of any martial arts training lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> 99.99% of fights (street fights) are against untrained mugs so ANY kind of formal training (expecially wjere it involves sparring) will have you thinking and practising fighting puts you well above those kinds of situations - though a hard naturally gifted brawler is always a hard fight
> 
> Bruce Lee (someone had to mention him lol) - developed Jeet Kun Do after studying loads of systems starting with Wang Chung Kung Foo because he knew that fluidity and a massive repetoir of movements made for a more effective fighter.
> 
> ...


Very true. Any self defence situation should have self preservation as a primary goal. Not being there in the first place is the best tactic, but systems like KM do have their place. I have (although kind of an exceptional case because of my job) used various techniques a few times to bring down an attacker, a few times with knives, and twice with a syringe, and I don't study any martial art. What I use is a set few moves which is based around some KM techniques, if you like, that are designed to create quick aggressive damage enabling me to effect an escape in the quickest time possible.

Self defence isn't about fighting though, which is where I think some people get the concept confused. For example people pay me to protect their lives so you could say I am a professional self defender, and I always get people saying to me "fvck you mist be able to fight". Well no, not really. I can put most untrained people on their 4rse quickly enough for me to get away unharmed, and that's all that's needed. I don't wait for the fvcker to get back and go for round two, and neither should anyone in a self defence situation because you're ignoring the number one rule of self preservation!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

good post mike as usual -

I think too many idiots watch martial arts movies and think that 90% of the pish depicted in them is even remotely physically possible - flyig through the air for fuks sake sword fighting?? Grow the fuk up

Most samurai sword fights lasted exactly 1 lethal blow


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> *99.99% of fights (street fights) are against untrained mugs so ANY kind of formal training *(expecially wjere it involves sparring) will have you thinking and practising fighting puts you well above those kinds of situations - though a hard naturally gifted brawler is always a hard fight


Was gonna post practicaly along the same lines mate, there is the advantage from the get go, so anyone who thinks some sort of martial arts or combat training is not as effective in the real world dont know what they are talking about tbh, id take a trained fighter on my side any day over and untrained bar beer bum, like Uriel said there is and exception to the rule with naturally capable people but they are very far and few these days but im sure we all know one lol

BTW @Komie welcome to the forum fella, will be interesting to read more of your posts and input mate


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> good post mike as usual -
> 
> I think too many idiots watch martial arts movies and think that 90% of the pish depicted in them is even remotely physically possible - flyig through the air for fuks sake sword fighting?? Grow the fuk up
> 
> Most samurai sword fights lasted exactly 1 lethal blow


Exactly and the other thing is that when you look at films like Taken etc, you see some of the guys that go down, and stay down, have only been hit with an abdomen shot, and although a placed shot there is able to knock someone out, it's difficult to do in those circumstances and so often and what you then get is people believing that they can knock out a few people with just a few punches, one after the other. The reality is that it won't be long before they start to get up and then you've got to try and do it all over again!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Humans are warlike and intelligent...thats why we put distance between us and who we attack....a chair is better than a grapple, a gun better than a chair, a cruise missile strike better than a gun etc....qhen you feel a fighters breath on your face you are into 50 50 and thats roulette with your life


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I will also take issue with komies comment about using a big unit in a demo....well in a demo he is subconciously agreeing to make your demo work....if he picked up 2 15kg plates and came windmilling at you with murderous intent.....that would be interesting lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I will also take issue with komies comment about using a big unit in a demo....well in a demo he is subconciously agreeing to make your demo work....if he picked up 2 15kg plates and came windmilling at you with murderous intent.....that would be interesting lol


I agree mate ! Im pretty sure if you walked up to him in a pub and punched him it would turn into a quick scuffle/wrestle and some windmilling and not somthing out of a bourne film !


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I agree mate ! Im pretty sure if you walked up to him in a pub and punched him it would turn into a quick scuffle/wrestle and some windmilling and not somthing out of a bourne film !


Im pretty sure if 99% of people walked up to Komie in a pub and punched they'd wake up 3 weeks later wondering wtf, where have these tubes and pipes come from and why their neck is fixed in place with a brace!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Donny dog said:


> Im pretty sure if 99% of people walked up to Komie in a pub and punched they'd wake up 3 weeks later wondering wtf, where have these tubes and pipes come from and why their neck is fixed in place with a brace!


Nah lol. At the most a headache and a sore wrist


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Nah lol. At the most a headache and a sore wrist


If you side swipe someone in a pub who is completely unawares and YOU end up with a sore wrist then id hazard a guess at you're not doing it right and could perhaps learn a thing or two from KM


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Donny dog said:


> If you side swipe someone in a pub who is completely unawares and YOU end up with a sore wrist then id hazard a guess at you're not doing it right and could perhaps learn a thing or two from KM


Punching people does hurt mate lol. Yeah your right ! Thats why its easier to just stay in nowadays ! Too many jason Bournes about lol :whistling:


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

Ohh Man!!!

I should have joined this forum sooner!..Some of the posts are hilarious.

Unfortunately, my previous posts from a few days still havent shown up!

Just a few points..as for the various KM associations.

I am no longer associated with any of them. I found that it all got to political and about making money rather than developing life saving skills. Thus, I cant say yay or nay to any version of KM as sooo many of them are complete sh*te. They'll do a 3 day intensive and say they're an instructor. wtf!! On the other hand, I have been doing martial arts all my life and never got graded, nor did I care to. Only proved my point by doing a 180hr assessment with the Israeli team who DID THEIR BEST TO FAIL ME AS IM IRANIAN...THE ONLY NON JEWISH IRANIAN IN THE WORLD TO PASS THE TESTS!...That in its self says a lot, believe me!

As for my demo with big guys. I didnt tell them what or how I was going to do what I was going to do. I just asked Bulldog to choke me, which he did and made me sound like Barry White for a week...but the technique proved that it worked and we have that on film (somewhere). There is NO subconscious compliance with these guys I assure you. Ive dislocated my finger twice pressure testing. I dont sell false sense of security. I often dont teach KM techniques that I deem unrealistic after pressure testing with my mates...if a techniques fails with just one person, I rule it out.

What c**T is gonna windmill at you with 2 15Kg plates!!!!!!...LOLLOL.

Id never get knocked out in a pub....I never go to pubs....and besides, 99.9999999% of the time, fights are a direct consequence of ones ego and pride. You can call me anyyything you like...As long as I GENUINELY dont feel as that Im not in any physical danger, I couldnt care less. A great example of this is when a guy wanted to rip me a new hole (typical 100000mg a week user, ex bare knuckle boxer moron, etc...) I talked him down and then he thanked me for not fighting him the following month after he saw me sparring.

If I did feel threatened you would never know as I be sweet and kind until you woke up to find a broken chair over your face. Like Im gonna use my fists!?..Noo chance. I only use a fist from the neck down.

KM is a tool. Like all tools it has its place. Thats why you need a tool BOX to get a job done proper!!!...But an awesome multi tasking tool!!!

Humility is my greatest weapon...however it should not be taken as a sign of weakness and every now again, you make clarify that.

And Patsy, thanks for the welcome buddy!!


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

btw....

Here's something that you would not have seen on TV...Just a bit of fun.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Typical 10000 mg a week user....lol lol lol lol....yeah they are sooooo typical


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

You have to have a good instructor and a good system or it wont work as well as the willpower to do what needs to be done , i dont enjoy hurting people so all the training in the world wont help me


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> 99.99% of fights (street fights) are against untrained mugs so ANY kind of formal training (expecially wjere it involves sparring) will have you thinking and practising fighting puts you well above those kinds of situations - though a hard naturally gifted brawler is always a hard fight
> 
> Bruce Lee (someone had to mention him lol) - developed Jeet Kun Do after studying loads of systems starting with Wang Chung Kung Foo because he knew that fluidity and a massive repetoir of movements made for a more effective fighter.
> 
> ...


I agree about moat average street fighters beiNg average fighters, many fights end swiftly and without much damage, but then again where I'm from there's a good handfull off decent fighters slightly deprived area as am sure you've witness in your ttime uriel if we didn't learn to fight we was the weaker kid and that wasn't acceptable so we learned , Bruce Lee was a food ffighter

But he was a good ffighter for his time, same as Mohammed Ali, great fighter... Off his time,

We learned to scrap so we didn't get pushed around on the streets in the clubs it doesn't matter its always the same, but if some fcuker comes at me with a knife you bet your ass I'll be turning around and running like fcuk lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I agree about moat average street fighters beiNg average fighters, many fights end swiftly and without much damage, but then again where I'm from there's a good handfull off decent fighters slightly deprived area as am sure you've witness in your ttime uriel if we didn't learn to fight we was the weaker kid and that wasn't acceptable so we learned , Bruce Lee was a food ffighter
> 
> But he was a good ffighter for his time, same as Mohammed Ali, great fighter... Off his time,
> 
> We learned to scrap so we didn't get pushed around on the streets in the clubs it doesn't matter its always the same, but if some fcuker comes at me with a knife you bet your ass I'll be turning around and running like fcuk lol


Youre asian zack?

Most asian lads box and arent shy to get the mits up


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Youre asian zack?
> 
> Most asian lads box and arent shy to get the mits up


Half cast mate everyone wanted to fight me lol, yeah most lads from my town box, good percentage are now Thai boxers and some are now moving into the mma scene few mma gyms opened round here now, things is with deprived areas everyone wants to be know, so they either sell drugs or learn to fight, funny thing is the boxing club we all learned to fight was renound to be quite racist lol throughout my on and off years there I saw 3 Asian lad's out off a good handfull who got offered a chance to fight one was me and 2 other lads, nowadays the club has new owners and is more open, always makes me laugh thinking back tho


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Komie said:


> Ohh Man!!!
> 
> I should have joined this forum sooner!..Some of the posts are hilarious.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum Komie


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Systema the Russian version is another good one to look into.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Or keysi (kfm) is alright (what they used in the new batman films)


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Fully agree with komie...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Komie can you recommend a good class in Chester area?

Cheers


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

jon-kent said:


>


Is that mark rippetoe getting punched?


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Systema the Russian version is another good one to look into.


You would think so huh?.....all the technique executions are demo'd on verrry complacent volunteers. None of them offer any resistance. Its on the verge of being choreographed and it didnt stand up to real life pressure testing....



s&ccoach said:


> Komie can you recommend a good class in Chester area?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry bud....

I cant. Im running an intensive seminar on the 1st June in Crewe for a mate.....I do some very special intensive courses in Thailand and Dubai. I use NLP, NAC and Hypnosis to implant techniques over 3-5 days.

If what you find doesnt look like it works, then it probably doesnt!...so try before you buy and pick as many 'realistic' holes in the techniques as possible until you are satisfied.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Komie said:


> You would think so huh?.....all the technique executions are demo'd on verrry complacent volunteers. None of them offer any resistance. Its on the verge of being choreographed and it didnt stand up to real life pressure testing....
> 
> Systema Edinburgh begs to differ
> 
> ...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Komie said:


> You would think so huh?.....all the technique executions are demo'd on verrry complacent volunteers. None of them offer any resistance. Its on the verge of being choreographed and it didnt stand up to real life pressure testing....
> 
> Sorry bud....
> 
> ...


Do you really think that works ? I studied hypnosis for a bit and dont understand how you could teach technique to someone by speech ?


----------



## Komie (May 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Do you really think that works ? I studied hypnosis for a bit and dont understand how you could teach technique to someone by speech ?


Off course not by speech alone...If you notice I said NLP and NAC.

The neuro-muscular connections are cemented through repetition. However, there are neural circuits which we are born with and its those that, if tapped into allow for certain movements to become second nature....eg, wasp flies into a room and person flaps around in a fraction of a second. Imagine if you tune that flapping around into a series of very basic simple strikes.....I repeat. NAC, NLP AND HYPNOSIS all work together in the practical training. Its not just verbal, but very intensive physical via NAC.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wish I could have one of these intensive seminars before I move to Israel to brush up on my Krav Maga


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ps that's not a hint I'm going in 3 weeks


----------

